

Show HN: Stargate.js - christian_fei
https://github.com/christian-fei/stargate

======
fragmede
After allowing the location lookup, I don't get anything in the 'cities in
your view' drop down.

~~~
christian_fei
yeah it's a thing I hacked on today :) (UX wasn't the main focus :P) anyways,
the dropdown will be populated when you point in the direction of a stargate
with your phone ( compass or knob )

~~~
fragmede
Oh. In that case, doesn't work on desktop ;) Might want to say so in your
readme.

------
taskstrike
This is confusing to me, I tried the demo but had no idea what it did.

~~~
christian_fei
it's stupid.. use your phone to have a compass, rotate your device, and
discover stargates to which you can teleport.

just a simple assignment that I found amusing.

